# Planer knife sharpening jig without tilting table saw?!



## DigitalM (17 Sep 2017)

I need to sharpen my planer knives. It's a Kity 637. I'm getting some tiny raised grooves from nicks in the blades.

I'm all out of cash pretty much so please don't point me in the direction of something on Axeminster or Workshop heaven, I'm not sure I can spend anything else before christmas and it not be noticed!

So I thought I'd make one as I remembered seeing a few on YouTube. After watching loads of videos, I noticed that many of the designs that look like you mount both knives at 45 degress in something that looks like a blackboard rubber, well the earliest version of that I can find was by forum member Steve Maskery.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIBKp9_hWLo

The problem is, I don't have a tilting table saw. I've got a Triton workcentre which will have to do for another 12 months or so. 

Those bevelled cuts are going to have to be quite accurate. I don't suppose anyone can think of a way to do that without a tilting tablesaw? Bearing in mind I'm not a terribly experienced woodworker that is!


----------



## ColeyS1 (17 Sep 2017)

If they are only really tiny nicks, have you tried staggering the blades a little ? I've done it several times by pushing one blade a mm away from me and the other a mm towards me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dzj (17 Sep 2017)

Make the cuts with a circular saw, they do 0-45 deg.
Or you could make some kind of a 'tilt-table' jig for the required angle and do the cut
on your table saw.
The circ. saw is probably easier.


----------



## Paddy Roxburgh (17 Sep 2017)

I realise you don't want to spend any money so feel free to ignore me, but planer knives are best done professionally. It costs about a tenner for a set of three, I'm sure there is someone local to you but I use North London Saws http://www.nlstools.co.uk/ . They do a postal service.


----------



## DigitalM (17 Sep 2017)

ColeyS1":2dokus80 said:


> If they are only really tiny nicks, have you tried staggering the blades a little ? I've done it several times by pushing one blade a mm away from me and the other a mm towards me.



Ah, I see! That's an idea. Thx.


----------



## Orraloon (13 Oct 2017)

The jig could be made with hand tools in parts then either screwed or glued together. A flat base, 2 angled edged bits on top (angles planed) and a bit angled on both sides to go in the middle and be screwed down to hold blades in place. More work I know but we do woodwork for fun after all.
Regards
John


----------



## sometimewoodworker (22 Oct 2017)

DigitalM":gwhpnhq8 said:


> I need to sharpen my planer knives. It's a Kity 637. I'm getting some tiny raised grooves from nicks in the blades.
> 
> I'm all out of cash pretty much so please don't point me in the direction of something on Axeminster or Workshop heaven, I'm not sure I can spend anything else before christmas and it not be noticed!
> 
> ...



You don't have to take the knives out to touch them up, quite possibly even to sharpen them.

There are quite a few videos showing different methods. Here's one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN9cE5aNCFo

And another https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSNUn4LLsmI


----------



## Beau (22 Oct 2017)

This one is just three bits of wood screwed together you just need to be very very careful with your alignment.


----------

